# Is it even worth trying IUI with own eggs?



## Jowo (Nov 22, 2012)

I was surprised that after an initial consultation with a clinic, they suggested I try 1-3 cycles of IUI at my age (nearly 44). 

It was presented as a first step because my blood tests and scan of my fallopian tubes are favourable. Also they reported that IUI with own eggs actually carries similar success rates to IVF so there it was a way to avoid the much higher expense and the hassle of pre-treatment stimulation drugs.

I suppose because so many clinics I had contacted gave such dismal success rates with own eggs and high miscarriage rates because of the usual age related factors, that most presented me directly with IVF OE or DE as their first step, I had totally discounted IUI. 

I also thought that IVF with OE did have a better success rate than IUI, perhaps twice as much, and IVF with DE considerably greater again. They are stating a 12-15% success rate with IUI (its an overseas clinic) whereas the UK stats show a 5% rate for my age, I think, while other overseas clinics also show a sub 10% chance and generally dismiss it as an option.

What do you think? Is it in fact a much more logical path to at least try IUI or a false economy and time-waster? 

I'm not sure that I have the appetite to go through such a low success activity as IUI 3 times in a row (does anyone know how long the break is between each cycle?) and it would erode the savings against IVF OE/DE anyway though I could try it at least once.

Have I just been bombarded by more commercially driven outfits that want to boost their success rates and income by always suggesting IVF, and in particular DE, as the first step? Or is this clinic being very optimistic about IUI as a first step and its benefits?

thanks for your input


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Hello

I'm no expert but if f you are being regarded as "unexplained" then this article might be of interest re IUI success rates. http://www.bmj.com/content/337/bmj.a716 The conclusion of the study was that "spontaneous live birth rates in a randomised cohort of women with unexplained infertility do not seem to be enhanced by common first line treatments-clomifene citrate or unstimulated intrauterine insemination."

Or are you being offered stimulated IUI. in which case the odds might be different?

This recent US article suggests that IVF is likely to be more successful than IUI for over 40s. http://www.fertilityauthority.com/articles/success-rates-over-40-ivf-better-iui

On the other hand, there is the fact that IUI is much less invasive (and cheaper) than IVF.

It certainly seems a bit strange that the clinic you have just seen are quoting success rates for IUI which seem to be out of kilter with other clinics. Perhaps it would be worth asking them why their results are better.

Good luck whatever you decide to go for.   

Ellie

/links


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Jowo,

I have just had an IUI yesterday with OE.

I started my first IVF cycle but although 5 follicles started to grow one took over and stopped the rest.

The statistics for success with IVF and IUI with just one dominant follicle were exactly the same so I decided to convert to IUI this month and if that fails change my IVF protocol next month in the hope that the 5 follicles will grow at the same rate next time.

Could you not start on an IVF cycle and if you didn't respond as well as you wanted to convert to IUI thus saving yourself some money like I did?

You have really good hormone levels for 43 - mine are bad with an AMH of 0.8 and my FSH has been as high as 19. With your hormone levels you could  respond really well to IVF medication

Whatever you decide I really hope that everything works out for you and I'll be keeping everything crossed


----------

